# Bad class experience :-(



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

No way! You did the right thing! It's supposed to be fun; if it's not, find another class (or activity, like you did with beginner agility).


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I do not think, at all, that you made the wrong decision. I also have a very tiny toy poodle, though much older than yours. I taught her all the basics of beginner I obedience, and then enrolled her in Obedience II. She has always been a great girl, and knows her commands well. However, this was her first class situation. It was horrible. She is so bonded to me that when the instructor tried to inspect her or get close to her......well, I found out she has fear aggression (first time I had ever seen anything like that in her..........EVER).

So, I pulled her from the class immediately. She is enrolled for the next into to agility class, just as your toy is. The Agility instructor that I spoke to said that the obedience II instructor that I had is just a bit too aggressive with the dogs and that she was not surprised, and felt my girl, Mina, would be fine with agility.

You and I are on the same page here. My HUGE doberman passed away a few weeks ago. My Mina bossed him all over the place. But, if an unknown Doberman was agressive toward my 8lb toy poodle, I think I would have gone balistic!!! That would have been a horrible situation, and I am very ashamed of the people who were failing to control their dogs. By the way, it would have been a total catastrophe for me, because my girl would have engaged....................she has no fear of big dogs because she grew up with them.

I am so sorry this happened to you. 

Yes, I think you made a good decision, and if you keep checking back, perhaps you may find training with a smaller class.................and, perhaps some smaller dogs. Speak with the instructors. I have certainly found a huge difference between class instructors.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

You totally made the right decision. Training should be where the dog goes to have fun and interact with you, not where she learns to be afraid of bigger dogs. 

I think your trainer's idea is a good one. And there's nothing stopping you from continuing her training at home, then using the distractions of class to practice what she's learned at home.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I would have watched the first class with my small dog on my lap to see that all was well, before joining in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I stopped taking Poppy to one class partly because she took against one of the trainers who held her - very gently - while I walked up the hall to do a recall, and partly because there was an unbelievably irritating family (the daughters used to accompany their mother and dog, and spent the evening comparing text messages, listening to music, and nattering too each other) with a large, untrained dog (which the mother used to let loose, then make giggly apologies as it leapt all over the rest of the class). By the time we met the same trainer running the Agility class a few months later Poppy was over that particular stage, and because it was Agility and not basic education, the trainers were much, much stricter with the owners.

I can understand the trainer's quandary - that family and their dog were far more in need of education and training than Poppy was, and no way would they have paid for one-on-one - but it was damned annoying at the time! I went to another class, slightly further, but where I knew everything would be under much closer control, with less possibility of disruption.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

You definitely did the right thing. 

I had a similar situation with Delphi. There was one particular dog who was unruly and had dog aggression, and whose owner was not in control at all. He trampled over Delphi once, and she wanted to sit on my lap for the rest of the class, which I completely understood and allowed her to do. The trainer has since asked the owner to remove the dog from the class; she is working with them privately. If this hadn't happened, I wouldn't have gone back. 

Without the big scary dog, Delphi is the belle of the ball  

You did what was right for you and your little one.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If the owners and the trainer were unable to control the dogs then I, too, would have pulled her from the class. On the other hand, this was a second level class? Why were the dogs unruly? Also, perhaps the other two dogs should have left and not yours. Those dogs sound like they needed extra help that isn't appropriate for a group class.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the instructor should have had better control of the class.. In no way should any dog be trampling or even coming that close to another dog. If there are many dogs then there should have been at least 2 trainers there. Where I go there are always 2 trainers no matter the class size & ours are very small to begin with. In our training facility that I go too there are strict rules & 1 is no nose to nose contact with another dog. They don't even allow you to do Agility or Rally until you have completed a Pre-Novice level. Either find another training facility or do some semi private with other small dogs to gain your confidence & your dogs back.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I took my toy poodle to several obedience classes and I was careful of where we stood. I made sure to keep him ON THE FLOOR at all times, never in my arms. We stood beside nice safe caring owners. I could always tell the idiots who thought their dogs were MACHO. But poodles learn real quick to be obedient WITH DISTRACTIONS. Its important not to be over protective but find a safe spot and work your darndest to be the best despite hurricanes going on beside you. By the way, Gino was asked to be the demonstration dog because he was the best behaved.....And big dogs still will try to lunge at him...its all in how and where you place your body and your dog's body. Be careful and alert at all times.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments. I tend to be over protective of Bella as she is so tiny - a whole whopping 4 pounds... So I wondered if we should have stuck it out and used it as a learning opportunity. 

We live in a rural area where trainers are far and few between. The inside facility is on the small side so this doesn't help matters.

The class only had 3 other dogs in the class - nice young beagle mix, doberman, and shepherd/hound mix. The owners of the shepherd/hound mix scared me the most as the owner seemed to almost encourage the behavior with rough play. I couldn't in all good conscious ask for the dog to be removed as the dog needs all the help it could possibly get :-( 

I will continue to work with Bella at home to prepare her for classes this spring. Thanks you everyone!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not think you should have stuck it out. I had a similiar problem but not in class. A neighbor with a out of control Belgium Sheep Dog attended my puppy class. She had no control over her dog. In class the instructor kept her away from other dogs. It was before and after class I had to worry about. I don't pick up Swizzle with other dogs unless I consider it important for his safety; I usually block the other dog with my body. With this dog it was impossible. At almost 130 dog he almost knocked me down (a kind gentleman grabbed me to prevent me from falling) and I was forced several times to pick up Swizzle to protect him. Then the dog would jump on me trying to get to Swizzle - not in a mean way. The dog was friendly but out of control. The woman made little attempt to curb her dog. He was bigger than she was and she would just say "Down, down." while I was saying "Off, off." The instructor pulled her aside and warned her that the dog would become even more uncontrollable as it became older unless she gained control of the dog. If this situation occurred in class I would not have stayed in it. You need to be protective of Bella. A four pound dog can suffer serious consequences from unruly dogs. Socialize with nice dogs and try another class with better behaved dogs.


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Tonight I look Bella to her next step course after Puppy Kindergarten and it was a disaster!!! There two very large out of control dogs and one snapped and lunged at Bella every time I put here down. The owners were not able to safely control the dog and I was anxious the entire time.
> 
> The trainer and I agreed that this was not the class for Bella. She will audit Puppy Kindergarten with her new siblings in a few weeks and in the spring will stat Beginner Agility which I imagine she will love
> 
> ...


Your story made me think of my 15lbs mini, Baby, and his first days in training. Keep in mind, he was young when I rescued him (12-18 months old +/-) and crazy. The only dog/breed that he loved were Dobermans. The bigger, the more he loved them........ Still loves them today.

His second day at obedience (he was in a beginner class with gladiator type dogs... big bull terriers, rotts, cane corso, etc....) and a large mastiff that was walking past Baby quickly got face to face with him. My little guy bit the Mastiff on the jowl and went after him to back him up. The owner of the Mastiff "sort of freaked out" and here I am the guy with the crazy out of control mini poodle :angel2:

Oh those first 6-8 months with him....... lots and lots of work. I laugh now because he's advanced obedience, CGC, Therapy Dog, etc.... but had to share the flip side to your story. LOL, laughing as I type this because of the memories.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello. I think you made the correct decision. 

We took our standard girl Sophie to puppy kindergarten. I think was a wise choice but there were a couple of out of control dogs in our class also. 

I was anxious during all the sessions and was extremely delighted when the classes were finally over. It did give us the basics to work on ourselves.

I probably fall into your category also of being over protective but if our pets can't rely on us for protection who then? Best regards. Paul


----------

